# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Нужна таблетка для 1С 8.3.4.482

## Умберто Лопес

*НАБОР ЛЕКАРСТВ для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux* 

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО - пароль на архив: 1

Версии платформы *Portable* или *RePack* не требуют лечения. Взять их можно *ВОТ В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ*

----------

bikutoru (24.05.2016), forestguard (26.10.2016), neumeyka (03.04.2017), ugin-ng (14.06.2018), xaxuxox (03.12.2015), ГорСвет (14.06.2016)

----------


## mvitali

Попробуй этот, у меня работает на 8.3

----------

CemLena (23.06.2014), DFA2015 (25.06.2016), lupusin (17.06.2021)

----------


## кей март

Добрый день.
таблэтки на win 8.1х64 не работают. пишет, что этот драйвер невозможно использовать из-за проблем совместимости.
есть варианты кроме как сносить 8ку?

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день.
> таблэтки на win 8.1х64 не работают. пишет, что этот драйвер невозможно использовать из-за проблем совместимости.
> есть варианты кроме как сносить 8ку?


*1c_8x_UniPatch*,не?

----------


## Ukei

> 1c_8x_UniPatch,не?


 - Он не патчит х64 сервер 1С.

---------- Post added at 10:40 ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 ----------




> есть варианты кроме как сносить 8ку?


 - Вариантов 2 (если речь об 1С в файловом режиме):

1. Использовать portable.
2. Поставить RePack.

----------


## arccos6pi

> - Он не патчит х64 сервер 1С.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:40 ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 ----------
> 
> 
>  - Вариантов 2 (если речь об 1С в файловом режиме):
> 
> 1. Использовать portable.
> 2. Поставить RePack.


там вроде про сервер ничего не написано

----------


## кей март

не, не помогло. уже семерку поставила. правда тоже х64... посмотрим что из этого выйдет

----------

geniusgenius (25.08.2017)

----------


## nexty

> не, не помогло. уже семерку поставила. правда тоже х64... посмотрим что из этого выйдет


У самого стоит Windows 7 х64 битная. 1c_8x_UniPatch помог. 1с ка грузиться платформа 8.3.4.496 т.е. последняя !!

----------


## Ukei

> платформа 8.3.4.496 т.е. последняя !!


 - Последняя - *8.3.5.1068*

----------


## Натали2101

добрый день! СКАЖИТЕ А СКАЧАТЬ ПАТЧ ДЛЯ WIN7 Х64 1С 8.2-8.3 ГДЕ МОЖНО? И НУЖНА ЛИ ТАМ ОПЛАТА?

---------- Post added at 16:25 ---------- Previous post was at 14:50 ----------

ЗАЧЕМ ВЫ СОЗДАЕТЕ ФОРУМ НА КОТОРОМ НИКТО НЕ ОТВЕЧАЕТ, ВСЕ ПЛАТНО И СКАЧАТЬ НИЧЕГО НЕ ВОЗМОЖНОИИИ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Ukei

*Натали2101*

1. Заканчиваем писать капсом.
2. Скачать можно из шапки (бесплатно, само собой - учитесь пользоваться обменниками если хотите обновлять 1С не покупая у неё лицензию).
3. Люди отвечают по желанию и возможности.

----------


## alexandr_ll

все есть в шапке темы бесплатно

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> добрый день! СКАЖИТЕ А СКАЧАТЬ ПАТЧ ДЛЯ WIN7 Х64 1С 8.2-8.3 ГДЕ МОЖНО? И НУЖНА ЛИ ТАМ ОПЛАТА?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:25 ---------- Previous post was at 14:50 ----------
> 
> ЗАЧЕМ ВЫ СОЗДАЕТЕ ФОРУМ НА КОТОРОМ НИКТО НЕ ОТВЕЧАЕТ, ВСЕ ПЛАТНО И СКАЧАТЬ НИЧЕГО НЕ ВОЗМОЖНОИИИ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Тут всё бесплатно.. деньги просят только бессердечные люди.. Вам нужен как я понял кряк для 1с 8.х ?
А в файле обменниках, нужно подождать от 30 до 90 секунд и выскочит кнопка "Нет спасибо", нажимаете её, потом ждёте ещё 90сек и появиться кнопка "скачать" нажимаете на неё..

----------


## Натали2101

вот хамить не надо. Мы в России живем и в русском языке нет слова "капс".

---------- Post added at 11:20 ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 ----------

да вы правильно поняли, только не на серверную 1С, а на клиентскую

----------

dmscomp (21.10.2021)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> вот хамить не надо. Мы в России живем и в русском языке нет слова "капс".
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:20 ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 ----------
> 
> да вы правильно поняли, только не на серверную 1С, а на клиентскую


ссылка https://yadi.sk/d/qBqKCzNjeTWVF 
Инструкция:
Запустить 1c_8x_UniPatch выбрать путь
Пример: 
 C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv82\8.х.х.х\bin\backbas.dll

----------

oval_13 (04.02.2015), Натали2101 (04.02.2015)

----------


## Натали2101

Спасибо огромное! 8.2 работает:dance::good:

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо огромное! 8.2 работает:dance::good:


Он и для 8.3 подойдёт)) Сохраните его, так как он вам ещё понадобиться.. К примеру после перестановки ОС или после обновление платформы 1с 8.Х

----------


## Натали2101

он каждый раз слетает при установки новой версии платформы?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> он каждый раз слетает при установки новой версии платформы?


Не слетает.. Просто когда вы обновите платформу 8.х.х.х 
Пример:
C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv82\8.х.х.х\bin\backbas.dll 
То нужно будет снова крякать файл backbas.dll так как создастся новая папка по пути C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv82\8.х.х.х
Но платформа очень редко обновляется.. Я не обновляю её до тех пор, пока обновление к примеру БП не попросит..

----------

Натали2101 (04.02.2015)

----------


## Натали2101

хорошо, спасибо большое!:drinks:

----------


## Веденеева

> Он и для 8.3 подойдёт)) Сохраните его, так как он вам ещё понадобиться.. К примеру после перестановки ОС или после обновление платформы 1с 8.Х


не идет у меня на 8.3 1c_8x_UniPatch 

пишет "cannot find...."

патчу 8.3.5.1231

что делать? помогите!!!!

---------- Post added at 23:23 ---------- Previous post was at 23:10 ----------

да, винд 8

----------


## Ukei

> не идет у меня на 8.3 1c_8x_UniPatch


 - Такая ошибка пишется в 2 случаях: когда платформа запущена и когда платформа уже пропатчена. Возьмите репак и не мучайтесь.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> не идет у меня на 8.3 1c_8x_UniPatch 
> 
> пишет "cannot find...."
> 
> патчу 8.3.5.1231
> 
> Всё правильно пишет, ты 1с-ку закрыл (Важно при установки, в конце галочку установить драйвер не ставить!!)? Прежде чем запускать 1c_8x_UniPatch 
> 
> что делать? помогите!!!!
> ...


Вот возьми последний https://yadi.sk/d/Ukzi5Ou-ptVXV
1. Установить windows_8.3.7.1970 галочку установить драйвер  убрать!!
2. Запустить 1c_8x_UniPatch выбрать C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv82\8.3.7.1970\bin\backbas.dll
3. Если вдруг не получиться пиши в личку дашь удалённый доступ через AMMYY Admin v3.5 (exe) и я помогу..

----------

Kisusha (23.06.2016), MasterM (25.04.2016)

----------


## ankr

> Вот возьми последний https://yadi.sk/d/Ukzi5Ou-ptVXV
> 1. Установить windows_8.3.7.1970 галочку установить драйвер  убрать!!


Сам пользовался этой схемой. Только галку не убирал - тоже все работало.

----------


## realist39

Добрый день. Качал Portable и Repack 8.3.8.1784/ На Windows 10 при запуске все равно Требовал лицензию, UniPatch тоже не помог? какие могут быть варианты?

---------- Post added at 16:20 ---------- Previous post was at 16:12 ----------

На Win7 все отлично запустилось

---------- Post added at 16:49 ---------- Previous post was at 16:20 ----------

Конфигурация Общепит 3.0

----------


## Ukei

> Конфигурация Общепит 3.0


 - У Вас лицензию скорее всего просит не платформа, а конфигурация. Если ключа нет, то либо ищите сборку с пометкой ОТУЧЕННАЯ, либо пользуйтесь типовыми решениями 1С.

----------


## ussuri2

> - У Вас лицензию скорее всего просит не платформа, а конфигурация. Если ключа нет, то либо ищите сборку с пометкой ОТУЧЕННАЯ, либо пользуйтесь типовыми решениями 1С.


У меня похожая проблема, установила отлученный Отель и трактир. Трактир работает , отель нет, посоветуйте пожалуйста,

----------


## ugin-ng

Товарищи форумчане поделитесь ссылочкой на лекарство)
А то в шапке ссылка не доступна.

----------


## Ukei

> Товарищи форумчане поделитесь ссылочкой на лекарство)
> А то в шапке ссылка не доступна.


 - Все лекарства собраны в 1-м сообщении темы. Либо по ссылке на платформу у меня в подписи, там есть репаки, они уже отучены от жадности.

----------

lpro (21.10.2020)

----------


## leox

Понимаю, что вопрос задан давно и тема старая, но мне патч помог по такому алгоритму:

1. скопировала backbas.dll из C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.9.2233\bin в "мои документы" (папка куда копируем роли не играет, лишь бы не системная)
2. запустила 1c_8x_UniPatch от имени админа и пропатчила backbas.dll  из "моих документов"
3. заменила backbas.dll из "мои документы" в Program Files. Система начнет ругаться, что файл использутся другим процесом. Открывает "диспетчер задач" ctrl+shift+esc, убиваем процес на который ругается система и заменяем файлы.

с этой проблемой рано или поздно сталкивается каждый и может кому-то пригодится и этот алгоритм

----------


## Online_Z

> может кому-то пригодится...


это уже вряд ли, т.к. 8.3.9.2233 слишком древняя версия, 
практически для всех новых конфигураций нужна платформа не ниже 8.3.12, а уже начиная с версии 8.3.10.2699 при обнаружении патченной backbas.dll программа 1С вываливается с ошибкой "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы". 
Ошибка "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы" при запуске программ системы 1С:Предприятие

----------


## Ukei

> это уже вряд ли, т.к. 8.3.9.2233 слишком древняя версия, 
> практически для всех новых конфигураций нужна платформа не ниже 8.3.12, а уже начиная с версии 8.3.10.2699 при обнаружении патченной backbas.dll программа 1С вываливается с ошибкой "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы". 
> Ошибка "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы" при запуске программ системы 1С:Предприятие


 - Если backbas.dll правильно пропатчен, но ошибка целостности все равно вываливается - просто переименуйте ПК и перегрузитесь.

----------


## Online_Z

> - Если backbas.dll правильно пропатчен, но ошибка целостности все равно вываливается - просто переименуйте ПК и перегрузитесь.


нее, переименование помогает, если программа тихо закрывается сама по себе без всяких сообщений через несколько минут
если же вываливается "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы", то переименование компа не поможет

----------


## Ukei

> нее, переименование помогает, если программа тихо закрывается сама по себе без всяких сообщений через несколько минут
> если же вываливается "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы", то переименование компа не поможет


 - Вылетает 1С тихо или с ошибкой о нарушении целостности зависит от способа патчения. Если был применен ручной патч или delic_patch, то вылет будет тихим.

----------


## Graf1991

Добрый день! Ребята, помогайте.... поставил 8.3.17, не получается сломать привычным способом (долгое время работал с лицензионной версией и давно не ломал). Взлом backbas.dll при помощи Unipach теперь не работает...

----------


## neon.ws

> Добрый день! Ребята, помогайте.... поставил 8.3.17, не получается сломать привычным способом (долгое время работал с лицензионной версией и давно не ломал). Взлом backbas.dll при помощи Unipach теперь не работает...


База файловая или серверная?

----------


## Гарвард

> База файловая или серверная?


Файловая

----------


## Дарья Я

Добрый день! где можно скачать кряк для 1с 8.

----------


## Gulbahar

> Добрый день! где можно скачать кряк для 1с 8.


тоже интересует этот вопрос,касательно розницы))

----------


## Gulbahar

> Добрый день! где можно скачать кряк для 1с 8.


тоже интересует этот вопрос,касательно розницы))

----------


## Alimasov

> тоже интересует этот вопрос,касательно розницы))


Не появилось решения проблемы? Кряка так и нет?

----------


## Alimasov

> тоже интересует этот вопрос,касательно розницы))


Не появилось решения проблемы? Кряка так и нет?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Не появилось решения проблемы? Кряка так и нет?


Непонятно, что вы ищете. У конфигурации Розница нет своей защиты. Если вопрос о платформе, ищите тему "Эмуляторы", там все есть.
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....8F-8-x/page517

----------


## chindik

Ссылка не работает. Можно обновить?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ссылка не работает. Можно обновить?


На первой странице последняя ссылка - рабочая

----------

